# First fattie with Q-view



## dannyj (Jun 9, 2010)

This was my first fattie.  Used onions, green peppers, mushrooms, brocolli, ham and cheese. Smoked for 3 hours at 230-240.  Was delicious but the bacon had an acidy taste.  Is this normal of bacon?


----------



## rhankinsjr (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks mighty tasty!  Still gotta try one of these soon.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 9, 2010)

hmm, never heard of coming out with an acidy taste. I cant think of what would cause that. was the drippings dripping on your fire/heat source?


----------



## dannyj (Jun 9, 2010)

no drippings on fire source.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 9, 2010)

hmm, that was just a shot in the dark at a possible problem. idk what could be causing that unless the bacon was bad or something


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 10, 2010)

Well first off your fattie's look great and I would really like to have some. But then you say that it has a acidity taste the flags went to flapping. First what kind of wood did you use?? Was it Hickory or another of the stronger flavors of wood.Next question is when you had smoke did you have big white billowing thick smoke.That could also give you a sour almost taste to the meat. But next time try an apple wood or another fruit wood and see what you think.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 11, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Well first off your fattie's look great and I would really like to have some. But then you say that it has a acidity taste the flags went to flapping. First what kind of wood did you use?? Was it Hickory or another of the stronger flavors of wood.Next question is when you had smoke did you have big white billowing thick smoke.That could also give you a sour almost taste to the meat. But next time try an apple wood or another fruit wood and see what you think.


I was thinking along the same line, the acidity taste being creosote on the bacon


----------



## sqwib (Jun 11, 2010)

dannyj said:


> This was my first fattie.  Used onions, green peppers, mushrooms, brocolli, ham and cheese. Smoked for 3 hours at 230-240.  Was delicious but the bacon had an acidy taste.  Is this normal of bacon?


Was it an acidic or bitter, did it leave your tongue tingly?


----------



## culpepersmoke (Jun 12, 2010)

I did one using green wood (mix of cherry and hickory) which created billowing white smoke. The result was what you describe, it had a bitter or acidy taste to it. I've since taken a lesson about the TBS and I make sure my wood is seasoned.


----------



## dannyj (Jun 20, 2010)

I used lump charcoal with a chunk of hickory now and then.  The hickory came in a bag from Lowes or Home Depot. The smoke was mainly blue except when I put in a chunk of hickory about every half hour. I smoked a pork loin the same way without the bitter taste.


----------



## roller (Jun 20, 2010)

They are right it was probably to much white smoke I used to think the more smoke the better it would but boy was I wrong...My toung was tingling for hours....Your fatty looks super...


----------

